# 14' mirro craft rebuild



## BOB350RX (Jun 9, 2011)

ok well i have been on the site for som time now and i havent had the opportunity to post my boat on here i rebuilt it before i found the site, well i was actually about 60 percent done when i found and a lil too late to change something that the site inspired me to do in the future i have owned this boat for about 4 yrs now and have redone it twice this will be the last as i will try to get rid of it this coming spring i need a 16' bad,this is my first post with pics so i hope it goes good!! i would like to thank you guys for putting up such a great site!!!


----------



## 75MIRRO16 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice boat man!!


----------



## BOB350RX (Jun 10, 2011)

THANKS!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 10, 2011)

I have a 16' MirroCraft and love it - what type of 16' are you looking for?


----------



## BOB350RX (Jun 10, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> I have a 16' MirroCraft and love it - what type of 16' are you looking for?


I HAVE BEEN LOOKING AT A BUNCH OF THEM IM THINKING I WANNA GO OLDER AND REBUILD AS I HAVE ENJOYED THIS ONE, I LIKE THE STAR CRAFTS, SEA NYPH SUPER DEEP V, SYLVAN TROLLER, MIRRO WOULD DEF BE IN THERE, IM PRETTY OPEN,I HAVE TO GO WITH A V THOUGH, WATER CAN GET A LIL CHOPPY HERE, AND I LIKE THEM MORE, I WANT MY NEXT TO BE A SIDE CONSOLE, 25-35 HP SOMETHING I COULD PUT ROD LOCKERS IN, LIVE WELL, SOMETHING A LIL LONGER AND WIDER THAN THE ONE I GOT, AN UPGRADE OF SORTS :wink: IM THINKING SOMEWHERE BETWEEN 16-18' IS MY GOAL


----------



## BOB350RX (Jun 10, 2011)

I WANT TO BUILD A MINI PLANERBOARD MAST FOR THIS BOAT, AND TROLL SOME CRAWLER HARNESSES FOR WALLEYES, IM GONNA CONVERT MY BOW MOUNT TROLLING MOTOR INTO A TILLER/BOW MOUNT TM, IF I SIT IN THE FRONT IT WORKS OUT REALY WELL, I HAD A LIVE WELL IN THIS BEFORE BUT IT TOOK UP ALOT OF ROOM AND NEVER REALY WORKED RIGHT, BUT I DO LOVE THIS BOAT


----------



## BobbyBoucher (Jun 14, 2011)

I just picked up a MirrorCraft-14' and I wanted to fix it up similar to yours. Did yours have the benches when you started? Is it true that you're not supposed to let treated wood touch the aluminum? I want to put on two decks, one in front that extends to the console(originally, it had a console on the right side) and a rear deck. Please post more pics or PM me w/ any info you can share. This is the first time I've tried anything like this and I'm no Bob Villa, if you know what I mean. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 14, 2011)

BobbyBoucher said:


> I just picked up a MirrorCraft-14' and I wanted to fix it up similar to yours. Did yours have the benches when you started? Is it true that you're not supposed to let treated wood touch the aluminum? I want to put on two decks, one in front that extends to the console(originally, it had a console on the right side) and a rear deck. Please post more pics or PM me w/ any info you can share. This is the first time I've tried anything like this and I'm no Bob Villa, if you know what I mean. Any help would be appreciated.




I suggest you avoid the treated wood. Do a search here and you will see why.

I put in three decks - a big bow deck that goes back 7 ' and lower middle and a raised rear.

Tough boat to deck because of the shape. If I had to do mine again I would just run aluminum 2" x 2" "L" where the benches were (I built a "box" in the middle which works but was a PITA

See it here: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=18404


----------



## BOB350RX (Jun 14, 2011)

YES I HAD THE BENCHES, THE FIRST GO AROUND I HOLLOWED THEM OUT AND MADE STORAGE UNDER THE SEAT WAS HAPPY WITH THAT FOR AWHILE, THE LATEST I REMOVED THEM AS YOU CAN SEE, DECKING THIS IS A PAIN ITS GOT A REAL ODD SHAPE TO IT, AS AHAB SAID, BUT ITS NOT TOO BAD,I WANTED TO KEEP THE DECK LOWER THAN IT IS BUT IT JUST LOOKED WEIRD WHEN I LAID IT OUT, THERES ANOTHER GUY ON HERE WITH THE SAME BOAT ALSO AND HES MID BUILD RIGHT NOW I DONT KNOW HOW TO LINK HIS POST HERE BUT HIS USER NAME IS 2CENTS, HES DOING A FINE JOB WATCH HIS ALSO, WHEN AND IF YOU REMOVE THE BENCHES BECAREFUL CAUSE THEY CONTAIN ALL OF THE FLOATATION FOAM FOR THIS BOAT, ANY OTHER QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO ASK, I WOULD LOVE TO SEE PICS OF YOUR BOAT WITH THE CONSOLE I WANT TO PUT ONE IN MINE, GOOD LUCK


----------

